# Kyoga flambacks breeding



## Boi2iken (Mar 5, 2010)

In less than two weeks of having my Kyoga flambacks colony i have 4 females holding eggs lets see if they hold long enough :dancing: opcorn:


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

If they are anything like mine, not only will she hold long enough, you are going to have to strip them so she doesnt starve to death.

I stripped mine after about 3 weeks or so, to find 15 fry in perfect condition. I pulled all of the adults and forgot about the fry. A week later, I added 5 Similis (shellies) to the tank forgetting the fry were still in there.

A week later I see all of these fry swimming around, and thought, huh thats wierd they couldn't have spawned that fast. Looking closer I realized the Flameback fry were still alive, in fact triple the size, and all 15 were still there.

Pretty cool little tough guys!


----------



## Boi2iken (Mar 5, 2010)

I striped the females last night 1 female was holding 8 fry and the others had about 25 eggs each I put them in The egg tumbler 1 batch had head and tails with egg sacs so all together I should have about 50 to 60 kyoga flamebacks :thumb:


----------



## s.patelski (Nov 11, 2009)

Please let me know if you are willing to let any of your babies be rehomed. I am looking for a few females to add to my tank.

Valdosta, Ga. 31602


----------

